# محاضرات فلكيه ممتعه باللغه العربيه منقوله عن الجمعيه الكونيه السوريه



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أشكال و تسميات النجوم
عندما كان الإنسان منذ القديم يتابع نجوم السماء الصافية لاحظ أن بعض النجوم تشكل مع بعضها البعض أشكالاً لأشياء عرفها في بيئته
ومع تطور الفكر البشري وتطور الحكايات الأسطورية أصبح يربط بين هذه التجمعات ( الأشكال ) فأحد الأشكال يأخذ أسم شخصية أسطورية أو أسم آلهة أو نصف آلهة أو حيوان معين أو شكل هندسي محدد ….. الخ
في ليلة صافية بعيدة عن التلوث يمكن مشاهدة أكثر من 2000 نجم بالعين المجردة
وعلى مدار السنه كلها يمكن مشاهدة حوالي 6500 نجم
عائلات الكوكبات 
قسم الفلكيين السماء الى مجموعات أو عائلات ،ذكر بطليموس 48 كوكبة . وفي القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر أصبحت 88 وهي مقسمة ألى 8 عائلات محدودة التداخل فيما بينها اعتمادا على الاساطير ومدى التماثل فيما بينها من حيث دلالة الاسطوة
1 - عائلة الدب الأكبر
2 - العائلة البرجية
3 - عائلة برشاوس (حامل رأس الغول )
4 – عائلة هرقل ( الجاثي )
5 – عائلة الجبار (أوريون )
6 – عائلة المياة السماوية (The Heavenly Watera )
7 – عائلة بيير Bayer
8 - عائلة لاسيلية La Caille
ألمع 20 نجم في السماء
يستخدم الفلك القدر المطلق للمعان النجوم وهو المعان الحقيقي للنجم فيما لو وضعت النجوم في صف واحد 
واعتمدت مسافة 10بارسك وتساوي( 32.6 سنة ضوئية ) كمسافة معيارية لتقدير لمعان النجم الحقيقي – مثال – الشعرة اليمانية ألمع نجوم السماء 1.46 السماك الرامح 0.04 -القمر -14 الشمس -27
التجمعات النجميه : ( الحشود – العناقيد النجميه )
وهي عبارة عن تجمع النجوم مع بعضها ضمن منطقة معينة وتكون النجوم فيها متنوعة الحجم والشكل والعمر واللمعان ولها نوعان
التجمعات المفتوحة: وتتكون من عدد قليل نسبياً من النجوم المبعثرة قليلاً 
( عشرات - مئات ) ( الثريا 100 نجم )
التجمعات المغلقة ( الكروية ): وتبدو بشكل كتل مستديرة متراصة من النجوم وتضم عدداً أكبر من النجوم مما تحتويه التجمعات المفتوحة وقد تصل ألى عشرة ملايين
( الجاثي 5000 . نجم )

أهم فهارس السماء
إن من أهم الفهارس والتصنيفات للسماء هو فهرس ميسيية M وهو رمز للعالم شارل ميسيية ( 1730- 1781 )
الذي كان مهتماً بالمذنبات وقام بهذا التصنيف لاستبعادها من القبة السماوية وعددها 114 وكانت هي المهمة

تقسيمات مجموعات النجوم
تقسم المجموعات النجمية ( الكوكبات – الأبراج ) ألى خمسة مجموعات حسب وقت الظهور
1 - مجموعات النجوم الأبدية الظهور
2 - مجموعة فصل الصيف
3 - // // الخريف
4 - // // الشتاء
5 - // // الربيع

الحروف اليونانية
يستخدم الفلك الحديث الحروف اليونانية في تسمية النجوم ضمن الكوكبة تسهيلاً لقراءة الخرائط وإذا كان عدد النجوم أكثر من الحروف اليونانية تعطى باقي النجوم ارقاماً متسلسلة أو أحرف
كيفية رؤية النجوم بشكل برج
ان الأبراج ليس لها علاقة بشكلها بتاتاً ولاتحمل أي معنى لها أنما زاوية مشاهدتنا للنجوم توحي لنا أنها تشكل برجاً ما
قياس الزوايا
اصطلح البابليون على تقسيم الدائرة الى 360 درجة وقسموا الدرجة ألى 60 جزئ ولقياس المسافات بين النجوم يصطلح الفلك الزاوية والزاوية مقسمة ألى دقائق وثوان ويمكن للراصد تقدير هذه الزوايا باليد

ترنح محور الأرض خلال 25725 وتغيير نجم القطب
أن الأرض تترنح خلال دورانها وخلال هذا الترنح تتغير مواقع النجوم بالنسبة لنا وبالتالي البرج لن يكون كما نراه وتترنح الأرض كل 25725
ونجم القطب في الحقيقة لا يقع في محور دوران الأرض بل كان كذلك
والكلام ينطبق على كافة النجوم والأبراج وسبب ذلك دوران المجموعة الشمسية حول مركز المجرة






تغير شكل الدب الأكبر ناجم عن الحركة الحقيقية للنجوم


كما للأرض خارطة فأن للسماء خارطة . وفي السماء نقاط علام ينطلق من خلالها الراصد كنجوم أو تجمعات برجيه وأشهرها الدب الأكبر






دليل خارطة السماء

TAURUS- الثور
هي واحدة من كوكبات دائرة البروج ، وهي صورة ثور مؤخرته الى الغرب والجنوب ومقدمته الى الشرق وليس له كف ولا رجلان ، ملتف رأسه على جنبه وقرناه ناحية الشرق
والثور في الأساطير هو كبير الالهة ( جوبيتير ) الذي كان يحب الفتاة ( يوروبا ) ابنة فينيقيا وليصل اليها حول نفسه الى ثور أبيض جميل . ولد اقترابه من حبيبته اعجبت يوربا بالثور فركبت علية وفجأة طار بها في السماء حتى وصل جزيرة كريت
لقد خلد الأقدمون الثور وكان عند الفراعنة نقطة الاعتدال الربيعي في برج الثور سنة 3000 قبل الميلاد 
وقبل ذلك وجدت رسومات الثور على القبور في أسبانيا وفرنسا قبل حوالي 15.000 سنة
ان ما يميز برج الثور النجم الأحمر العملاق ( ألفا ) الذي يساوي / 40 / مرة من حجم الشمس و / 125 / مرة من ضوء الشمس والذي يبعد / 68 / سنة ضوئية ، وهو ما يسمى ( يشكل ) عين الثور وهو (الدبران ) لأنة يدبر الثريا .
وحول الدبران توجد مجموعة من النجوم سميت القلائص ( وتعني صغار النوق ) وهو ألمع / 13 / نجم في السماء ، وفي بعض الثقافات كانت متصلة بالأرواح والمطر وبخصوبة الأرض 
وكان عند الفرس القدماء واحد من أربعة نجوم تسمى النجوم الملكية مع ( أنتارس )
وفية قال العرب الشعر الكثير 
والدبران واحد من أنواء منازل القمر ومدته ثلاث ليال وهو غير محمود وهو في ( 9 ) كانون الأول 
( بتا ) يبعد حوالي / 300 / سنة ضوئية 
( زيتا ) يقدر سطوعه حوالي / 4400 / مرة اضعاف الشمس 
( لامدا ) يبعد حوالي/ 400 / سنة ضوئية 
شمال الدبران تقع الثريا M45 . وهي عنقود مفتوح من النجوم وحاد البصر يمكن رؤية سبعة منها وعددها أكثر من 140 نجم، وسمتها الحضارات الأوربية ( بنات أطلس ) والأخوات السبع التي حولن ألى نجوم في الأسطورة اليونانية وكانت الثريا ترتبط بفصل الإبحار وبالنشاطات الزراعية وكانت تسمى بعذارى الربيع أو نجوم فصل الأزهار والعرب كانوا يتبركون بها ، حيث اعتقدوا أن المطر يأتي عند طلوعها وتكون فيه الثروة ، والثريا تصغير ثروى وصغرها العرب لتقارب كواكبها
تبعد الثريا عنا حوالي 440 سنة ضوئية
ألمع نجومها يعرف بعقد الثريا ويبلغ تسعة أضعاف حجم الشمس 
وقال امرىء القيس في الئريا 
إذا ما الثريا في السماء تعرٌََضت 
تعرٌض أثناء الوشاح المفُصل
وقال ذو الرمة في مطرها 
مجلجل الرعد عراصاً إذا ارتجست 
نوءُ الثريا به أو نثرة الأسد
سديم السرطان ( M1 ) 
هو من أكثر السدم تعقيداً بطاقته وهو من أشهر السدم على الإطلاق وأجملها ، وشهرته ناجمة من كونه بقايا سوبر نوفا شوهدت عام / 1054 / من قبل الصينيين وهنود أمريكا في النهار ولعدة اسابيع بضوء يعادل / 400 / مليون شمس والغريب أنها لم توثق من قبل الأوربيين أو العرب ، بعدها / 6300 / سنة ضوئية 
أكتشف من قبل الطبيب الانكليزي وهاوي الفلك ( جون بيفس ) عام / 1721 / وبشكل مستقل من قبل ميسية بعد 12 عام / 1758 / أثناء البحث عن المذنبات ووصفة كشعلة من شريط ضارب للبياض ، وهو ما حث ميسية على تصنيف التجمعات لكي لايرتبك الباحثين عن المذنبات . وقد وثق السد يم باحثين كثر ومن بينهم ( لورد. روسي ) عام / 1844 / الذي أكتشف الخيوط الممتدة وأشار إليها كأرجل السرطان والتاريخ الموثق الأفضل لحركة السد يم من قبل المرصد
( C.O Lampland ) عام/ 1921/ حيث وصفها بشكل دقيق ، وأن السد يم يتوسع حوالي/ 600 / ميل في الثانية وهي من أعلى السرعات المعروفة في المجرة 
يبلغ قطر السد يم 6 سنوات ضوئية 
أن السد يم يملك طاقة وحرارة أكبر من الشمس ب 30.000 مرة
وهو من بين النجوم الأربعة الامعة في السماء بإصداراتها للأشعة الراديوية ، وأن وأشعة X التي تأتي من كامل السد يم هي من الممكن أن تكون صادرة عن النجم المركزي 





يتبع 
​


ORION الجبار – الجوزاء
هي من الكوكبات القديمة والمشهورة
تخيله الأقدمون على أنه رجل بيده اليمنى عصا واليسرى ترس من جلد الأسد وفي وسطه النطاق والسيف
في الأسطورة الإغريقية تمثل قصة الصياد وكان الجبار ابناً لنبتون آله البحر وكان والدية يفتخران بشجاعته وبطولته ، وقدرته الخارقة على قهر أي حيوان على سطح الأرض ، مما جعل جونو زوجة جوبيتر( وملك السماء وحامية الزواج ( تغار منة وتحقد علية فترسل العقرب ليقتله والكن تعاطف الهة الصيد ديانا معه جعلها تطلب من الآلهة أن تجعل له مكاناً في السماء يكون معاكساً لمسكن العقرب مما يبعد عنة الخوف من أذاه
والأسطورة الأخرى ان ديانا كانت تحب الجبار مما أغضب ألاه الجمال والرجولة والشعر والموسيقى الذي قرر قتلة ليذهب ضحية عشق الالهه ديانا له فجعلت له مكاناً في السماء
وعند الكلدانيون كان اسمة الجبار العملاق
و السومريون الراعي الأمين في السماء
والفراعنة سموه ساهو وهو تجسيد للإله العظيم أوزوريس أحد الألهه في الآخرة وأحد الهة مصر القديمة وكان منقوشاُ على أحد معابد مصر وهو يقوم برحلة عبر السماوات ويلحقه سيرس ( الشعرة اليمانية ) المعروف بروح إيزيس إلهة الخصب والأمومة المصري
نجوم الكوكبة
aالفا - يسمى بيتيلكوس ويعرف بمنكب الجوزاء أو يد الجوزاء ويسمى أيضاً أبط العملاق ( المارد ) ولونه برتقالي متألق لذلك يدعى أيضاً بالنجم العسكري أو ( الحربي ) وهو النجم الحادي عشر لمعاناً في السماء ، والثاني لمعاناً في الكوكبة ، وهو نجم ضخم ويقدر قطرة ب ( 400 ) مليون كم ، ولو وضع مكان الشمس فسيحتوي مدار الأرض في داخلة ، ولمعانة متغير من 7600 ألى 14000 ألف شمس وذلك بتغير قطرة
بعدة حوالي 550 ألف سنة ضوئية
b بتا – يعرف باسم الرجل اليسرى .. يبعد حوالي 900 سنة ضوئية و الدراسات تقول أنة لا يمكن أن يكون أقرب من 450 سنة ضوئية درجة حرارة سطحه 12.000 درجة وطاقته أكبر من الشمس بآلاف المرات وأضائتة أكبر من الشمس 57.000 مرة وقطرة حوالي 50 مرة من الشمس
g غاما – يسمى الناجد أو نجم الأمازون يبعد حوالي 470 سنة ضوئية وأضائته الحقيقية تساوي 4000 شمس
d دلتا – ويسمى المنطقة وهو منطقة حزام الجبار يبعد حوالي 1500 سنة ضوئية وأضائتة 20.000 مرة من الشمس
e إبسيلون – يسمى النظام أو حزام اللؤلؤ وهو النجم المركزي في الحزام بعدة حوالي 1600 سنة ضوئية وأضائتة حوالي 40.000 مرة من الشمس
z زيتا - ويسمى النطاق بعد ة وأضائتة تساوي أبسيلون تقريباً
ايتا - يبعد حوالي 940 سنة ضوئية وأضائتة حوالي 4000 مرة من الشمس
إيوتا – يبعد حوالي 2000 سنة ضوئية وأضائتة تساوي 20.000 مرة من الشمس
كابا – وهو السيف يبعد حوالي 2100 سنة ضوئية
l لامدا – وهو ما يشكل رأس الجبار يبعد حوالي 1800 سنة ضوئية وأضائتة حوالي 9000 مرة من الشمس
السدم
M42هو من السدم الأعظم والأكبر بين السدم في الجبار بعدة أكثر من 900 سنة ضوئية ويمتد 30 سنة ضوئية وامتداده يساوي 20.000 مرة من قطر النظام الشمسي ويوجد في منطقة سيف الجبار ومن الممكن مشاهدتها بالعين المجردة
M43 وهي امتداد للسد يم M42
B33 وهو سديم رأس الحصان وهو من أجمل السدم وشهرته تأتي من شكله الذي يأخذ رأس الحصان يبعد حوالي 1200 سنة ضوئية وامتداده حوالي 2 – 3 سنة ضوئية
M78 وهو سديم بعدة حوالي 1600 سنة ضوئية
العناقيد المفتوحة
NGC 1981 عنقود مفتوح قطرة 25 سنة ضوئية عدد نجومه 20
NGC 2112 عنقود مفتوح قطرة 11 سنة ضوئية عدد نجومه 5
NGC2175 عنقود مفتوح قطرة 18 سنة ضوئية عدد نجومه 60
NGC2186 عنقود مفتوح قطرة 4 سنة ضوئية عدد نجومه 30





​
يمكن استعماله كدليل ومؤشر للعديد من الكوكبات​ 








السلوقيان CANES VENATICI
عرفت هذه الكوكبة عام 1687 من قبل الفلكي البولندي يوهانز ونجومه ليست بالواضحة او الامعة ، ولا كن شهرتها تأتي من عدد المجرات المكتشفة فيها وتنوعها .
وهي تمثل كلبي صيد يتعقبان الدب الأكبر. و اكتشاف المجرة M51 ( الدوامة ) التي أكشفها اللورد روس عام 1845 هي ما زاد في شهرتها وكانت فاتحة اكتشاف المجرات فيها
M3 - عنقود كروي وفيها حوالي 500.000 نجم واتساعها 160.000 سنة ضوئية ، وتبعد حوالي 100.000 سنة ضوئية وهي عنقود قديم للون نجومه الضاربة للحمرة ، ولا كن ما حير العلماء وجود عدد من النجوم الزرقاء ( فتية )
المجرات
M51 - وتسمى مجرة الدوامة وتظهر بشكل لولبي أو( حلزوني ) وهي المثال الواضح لابتلاع المجرات فيما بعضها إذ تبتلع جارتها المجرةNGC 5195 وتبعد حوالي 27 مليون سنة ضوئية وقطرها حوالي 100.000 سنة ضوئية ، وتكافئ كتلتها الكلية حوالي 160 بليون شمس
M 63 مجرة بيضوية تعرف باسم مجرة عباد الشمس وهي تتفاعل مع M51 وتبعد حوالي 35 مليون سنة ضوئية ولم يحدد بشكل جيد .
قطرها حوالي 90.000 سنة ضوئية وسطوعها يقدر ب 10 بليون شمس اكتشفت عام 1779 من قبل الفلكي بيير
M 94 - مجرة حلزونية اكتشفت عام 1781 وكان يعتقدونها مذنب هي من المجرات النادرة في تكوينها ( نجومها) وبعدها حوالي 14 مليون سنة ضوئية ومنهم من قدرها حوالي 33 مليون سنة ضوئية . قطرها حوالي 33000 سنة ضوئية ويقدر لمعانها حوالي 8 بليون مرة من الشمس
M106 تبعد حوالي 21 مليون سنة ضوئية​​









يتبع
​


----------



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

الكلب الأكبر CANIS MAJOR
هي كوكبة قديمة وفي الأسطورة هو ليبلاس أكبر كلاب الجبار الذي كان يمتاز بسرعته وقوته . وحدث أن طارد الثعلب الذي كان يقال انه أسرع مخلوق على سطح الأرض وأمسك به فوضعه الإله جوبيتر في السماء تكريماً له، أن ما يميز هذه الكوكبة هو نجم الشعرى اليمانية (( sirius ))
نجوم الكوكبة
الفا - هي الشعر اليماني sirius تبعد 8.7 سنة ضوئية
بيتا – وهو المرزم بعده 750 سنة ضوئية وأضائتة 7600 مرة من الشمس وكتلته تساوي 10 أضعاف الشمس وقطرة يساوي 10 مرات من الشمس
جاما – سمتة العرب أحد الكوكبين المحلفين او المحنثين لأن العرب كانت تظنه سهيل والصوفي بين خطأ ذلك وهو عملاق، وهو أسطع من الشمس 2700 مرة ، و بعدة 1250 سنة ضوئية
دلتا - ويسمى الوزن بعدة 2100 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي يساوي 60.000 مرة من الشمس
زيتا – ويسمى الفرود وتعني المنعزلة لوحدها ، بعدة 390 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي حوالي 75 مرة من الشمس
إيتا – ويسمى العذرة ( عذره الجوزاء ) بعدة 2700 سنة ضوئية
ابسيلون - وهو أحد العذارى الأربعة وهو النجم 22 في لمعانة في السماء بعدة 680 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه يساوي 9000 شمس
الشعرى اليمانية sirius
ألمع نجوم السماء والمع من الشمس ومن أجملها وفية تغنى الشعراء وقصت فيه أجمل القصص و الحكايات، سمي أيضا بنجم الكلب ، وسمي نجمة العبور وهي لا تظهر ألا في نصف الكرة الجنوبي ناحية اليمن والنصف الشمالي يراها فوق الأفق دون الزاوية 30 درجة
في الأساطير القديمة فأن الشعرى اليمانية كانت أخت الشعرى الشامية وسهيل كانوا أخوة يعيشون على يسار درب التبانة وحدث أن سهيل تزوج بالجوزاء فنزل عليها وكسر فقارها وظهرها ، ففر هارباً نحو الجنوب خوفاً من أن يطالب بدمها ، فتبعته اختاه الشعريين وتمكنت اليمانية من عبور درب التبانة نحو الجنوب لتقترب من أخيها بينما عجزت الأخرى عن العبور فبقيت تبكي أخاها وسميت الغميصاء الشعر اليماني
لقد اقترنت دورة هذا النجم مع فترة فيضان النيل وربطوه بالدورة الزراعية وكان أحد الألهه عندهم وهوأوزيريس
وفي اليونانية كان أسمة مشتق من كلمة لامع أومتلألئ وكان ظهوره يعني فصل الخريف
يبعد 8.7 سنة ضوئية وهو من بين خمسة أقرب نجوم لنا ( أنة قريب )
لمعانة أكبر من الشمس ب 23 مرة
قطرة 1.8 من الشمس
كتلته أكبر من الشمس ب 2.35 مرة
درجة حرارة سطحه 10.000درجه
درجة حرارة المركز حوالي 20 مليون درجة
ان للشعرى اليمانية رفيق ( ثنائي ) وهو قزم أبيض ويرجح بعض العلماء أنة كان عملاقاً أحمر أنهار على نفسه خلال الألفي السنة الماضية لذلك كان يرى الشعرى اليمانية بلون محمر
لقد وجدت رسومات للشعرى في أحد معابد أفريقيا القديمة (Dogon ) وتتحدث قصته أنة قد زار الأرض سكان كوكب كان يدور حول القزم الأبيض ، بعد أن هجروه كانت تلك الثقافة تعبد ذلك النجم وتعتبره أساس ثقافتها ، وما يثير دهشة العلماء أن قصة المعبد ( الثقافة ) كانت تتطابق بشكل كبير مع مراحل عمر ذلك النجم
أن أول من نظر الى الشعرى اليمانية بمنظار عادي هو كرستن هايجنز في هولندا
المجرات والسدم
M41 - عنقود مفتوح يحوي 100 نجم وقطرة 22 سنة ضوئية يبعد 2350 سنة ضوئية ، يحوي نجم عملاق بلمعان 200 شمس والعديد من العمالقة الحمر عمرة حوالي 200 مليون سنة ويمتد 25 سنة ضوئية
NGC 2362 عنقود مفتوح بعدة 4600 سنة ضوئية قطرة حوالي 8 سنوات ضوئية​



​






الكلب الأصغر CANIS MINOR
يرتبط الكلب الأصغر بالكلب الأكبر ويشرق بعدة بقليل ونجومه قليلة ولكن ما يميزه الشعرى الشامية وسميت الشعرى الشامية لأنها تغيب في شرق الشام ، وسميت الغميصاء لأنها غمصت عيناها من شدة البكاء على أخويها سهيل والشعرى اليمانية
ألفا- الشعرة الشامية بعدها 11.3 سنة ضوئية واسطع من الشمس ب 6 مرة ، ودرجة حرارة سطحه 7300 درجة وعمرة حوالي 6 بليون سنة وهو 8 ألمع نجم في السماء هو خامس أقرب نجم 
وله رفيق قزم أبيض وهو أخفت من الغميصاء ب15000 مرة وكتلته تساوي 65 % من كتلة الشمس
قطرة أكثر من الأرض بمرتين
بتا – وهو المرزم بعده حوالي 210 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي 230 مرة من الشمس​​​










​
الجوزاءGEMINI 
هو أحد الأبراج السماوية المعروفة 
قصتهما الأسطورية هي أنهما كانا ولدين ل زيوس وليدا وكانا مشهورين بقدراتهما الرياضية وكان احدهما وهوPOLLUX كان خالداً لا يموت بينما كان أخوة CASTOR غير ذلك وعندما توفي ( كاستور ) حزن علية أخوة ( بوللكس ) حزناً شديداً وطلب للآلهة بوضعه مع أخوة وفاء له
ولا يوجد في نجوم الكوكبة مايميزها عدا M 35 - NGC.2168) ) وشهرتها تأتي من كونها في دائرة البروج
نجوم الكوكبة
ألفا – أسمة رأس التوأم المقدم CASTOR هو النجم الثالث والعشرين الألمع في السماء وقد رسم على القطع النقدية اليونانية والرومانية يبعد حوالي 45 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الكلي حوالي 36 مرة من الشمس 
بيتا - أسمة رأس التوأم المؤخر POLLUX هو النجم السابع عشر الألمع في السماء يبعد حوالي 35 سنة ضوئية لونه أصفر ودرجة حرارة سطحه 4500 درجة ، سطوعة يبلغ حوالي 35 شمس وقطرة الحقيقي 11 مرة من الشمس 
غاما – أسمة الهنعة بعدة حوالي 105 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه حوالي 160 مرة من الشمس 
دلتا – أسمة وسات بعدة حوالي 53 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه حوالي 8 مرات من الشمس 
إبسيلون – أسمة مبسوطة وهو نجم عملاق بعدة حوالي 1100 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه حوالي 5700 مرة من الشمس 
زيتا – بعدة حوالي 1500 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الأعظمي حوالي 5700 مرة من الشمس 
العناقيد 
M35 - وهو عنقود مجري يحوي حوالي 300 نجم بعده بين 2700 و 2200 سنة ضوئية ويمتد مسافة 30 سنة ضوئية 
NGC 2392 – سديم كوكبي أكتشفه وليام هيرشل عام 1787 ، يقدر بعدة 3000 سنة ضوئية وقطرة حوالي 0.6 سنة ضوئية والنجم المركزي واحد من ألمع النجوم القزمة ، سطوعه حوالي 40 مرة من سطوع الشمس ​






​




NGC 2392
​
كوكبة حامل رأس الغول ( برسيوس PERSEUS .) (( برشاوش – برشاوس ))
أن قصة برساوس الأسطورية هي في الواقع قصة ملحمية من أجمل القصص
ملخصها أن العرافين تنبؤا أنة سوف يقتل أخاه . وعندما تلد زوجته غلاماً هو ( برسيوس ) سوف ينتقم لوالدة ، وليتخلص منه وضع الأم ووليدها في صندوق ورموه في البحر ولكن أخذة أحد الصيادين وترعرع الولد في قصر وعندما كبر ذهب لينتقم لأبية وينقذ أمة في مهمة لقطع رأس الميدوسا وفي الطريق وجد المرأة المسلسلة ( أندروميدا ) وأنقذها من الوحش وتزوجها..............
نجوم الكوكبة
ألفا - برشاوس – ويسمى المرفق أو ( مرفق الثريا ) أو الجنب الأيمن لحامل رأس الغول ، يبعد حوالي 570 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه يقدر ب 4000 شمس 
بيتا – وهو الغول أسمة القديم ( ديمون – DEMON ) وهو نجم ثلاثي متغير بشكل منتظم في فتر كل يومين وعشرين ساعة ، والمكون الثاني له . حرارة سطحه 1100 درجة وقطرة حوالي 3 مرات من الشمس ، والمكون الثالث نجم درجة حرارته 4500 درجة وهو قريب من النجم الآخر بحيث أن النجم الآخر يمتص مادته ،
يبعد حوالي 105 سنة ضوئية 
دلتا - يبعد حوالي 590 سنة ضوئية 
زيتا - بعدة 1000 سنة ضوئية 
إبسيلون - بعدة 680 سنة ضوئية
غاما - يبعد 113 سنة ضوئية 
العنافيد والسدم 
M54 – عنقود مفتوح يحوي حوالي 80 نجم ، ويمتد مسافة 18 سنة ضوئية ، يبعد حوالي 1500 سنة ضوئية 
M76 - سديم كوكبي، يمتد حوالي 1 سنة ضوئية ويبعد 1700 سنة ضوئية 
NGC 869 و NGC 884هما عنقودين نجيين كرويين في صورة واحدة يحويان حوالي 700 نجم​













​
وحيد القرن MONOCEROS 
هي من الكوكبات ذات السطوع الضعيف وليس فيها أي نجم ذو أهمية وحتى ليس له قصة أسطورية سوى أنة حيوان خرافي بجسم حصان وعلى جبهته قرن وحيد وأرجله أرجل غزال
يوجد فيها عنقود مفتوح M50 وسديم NGC 2264
M50 - عنقود مفتوح يبعد 3200 سنة ضوئية ، امتدادة 20 سنة ضوئية ، ويحوي حوالي 200 نجم ، عمرة التقريبي 78 مليون سنة​



​







كوكبة الملتهب ( قيفاوس – CEPHEUS )
في الأسطورة كان قيفاوس زوج لذات الكرسي وأب لأندروميدا 
نجوم الكوكبة 
ألف – أسمة الديرامين ALDERAMIN يبعد حوالي 52 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه 23 شمس وهو ذو دورة سريعة 
بيتا – أسمة الفرق يبعد حوالي 980 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي 4000 مرة من الشمس 
غاما – أسمة الراعي يبعد حوالي 50 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي حوالي 50 شمس 
دلتا – نجم متقلب قطرة يتراوح بين 25 – 30 شمس ويبعد حوالي 1000 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه حوالي 11 مرة من الشمس 
زيتا – يبعد حوالي 1240 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي حوالي 5800 مرة من الشمس 
إيتا – يبعد حوالي 46 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي 7 مرات من الشمس 
المجرات والعناقيد 
NGC 188 - عنقود كوكبي يبلغ أمتدادة حوالي 15 سنة ضوئية ويحوي حوالي 150 نجم ، يبعد حوالي 500 سنة ضوئية 
NGC – 6946 عنقود مجري كان يعتقد أنة عضو في مجرة درب التبانة ولكن تبين أنها من أقرب المجرات يتراوح بعدها بين 10 – 20 مليون سنة ضوئية وهي تعادل 100 مليون شمس 












كوكبة سبع البحر( قيطس –CETUS ) 
قيطس في الأساطير هو وحش بحري جاء إلى شواطئ اثيوبيا ليبتلع أندروميدا ابنة ذات الكرسي إلا أن برساوس الذي قتل الميدوزا وحمل رأسها عرضه على قيطس وحش البحر فتحول ألى حجر ووضعه في السماء ليكون عبرة لغيرة 
نجوم الكوكبة 
ألفا – وهو المنخر وهو نجم عملاق برتقالي ، يبعد حوالي 150 سنة ضوئية ، وسطوعه حوالي 175 شمس 
بتا – وهو القسم الجنوبي من ذنب قيطس يبعد حوالي 60 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه الحقيقي حوالي 40 مرة من الشمس 
غاما – هو نجم مضاعف جميل ، يبعد حوالي 70 سنة ضوئية 
إيتا – يبعد حوالي 100 سنة ضوئية وسطوعه حوالي 35 مرة من الشمس 
أويكرون – أسمة ميرا ( الرائع ) من أشهر وألمع النجوم المتقلبة 
المجرات والعناقيد M77 مجرة لولبية لامعة وتعتبر المجرة الرئيسية في مجموعة مجرات صغيرة وتحوي نظاماً غي عادي ويحوي 3 مجموعات من الأذرع الولبية البعيدة ، تبعد حوالي 60 مليون سنة ضوئية ويبلغ قطرها الرئيسي حوالي 40.000 سنة ضوئية وقطر الحلقة الخارجية حوالي 100.000 سنة ضوئية وتبلغ كتلتها ما يعادل 100 بليون شمس وسطوعها الكلي بين 30 – 40 بليون شمس 
NGC247 مجرة لولبية مظلمة كتلتها تعادل 150 بليون شمس وتبعد حوالي بين 6 – 8 سنة ضوئية
IC1613 مجرة شاذة وصغيرة جداً تبعد حوالي 1.8 مليون سنة ضوئية وقطرها الحقيقي حوالي 9000 سنة ضوئية وسطوعها الكلي حوالي 6 ملايين مرة من سطوع الشمس​












ما رأيكم أخواني 

​


----------



## alpha bidoo (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي والله فهناك القليل من يعرف عن علوم الفلك او حتى ابسط الاشياء في الكون من حولنا، انا اخدت مشروع تخرجي عن متحف فلكي لان نفسي فعلا انه يبقى هناك اهتمام بهذا النوع من المتاحف لزيادة معرفة وعلم الناس بالفضاء والفلك وايضا للتعرف على قدرات الله ومعجزاته في هذا الكون الكبير الواسع...فشكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## جاسر (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير, ممتاز

المفروض: نصفي مثل هذه العلوم من الخرافات والأساطير, فلا يجتمع العلم مع الخرافة!

تحياتي وتقدير


----------



## م المصري (24 فبراير 2008)

alpha bidoo قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي والله فهناك القليل من يعرف عن علوم الفلك او حتى ابسط الاشياء في الكون من حولنا، انا اخدت مشروع تخرجي عن متحف فلكي لان نفسي فعلا انه يبقى هناك اهتمام بهذا النوع من المتاحف لزيادة معرفة وعلم الناس بالفضاء والفلك وايضا للتعرف على قدرات الله ومعجزاته في هذا الكون الكبير الواسع...فشكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الموضوع


 
اهلا بك يا أخي علي اطلالتك الجميلة ... و اذ اشكرك علي رقيق كلماتك فأني اتحين هذه الفرصة و ادعوك لأن تحدثنا عن مشروع تخرجك ...... فهو حتما فريد من نوعه 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (24 فبراير 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> جزاك الله خير, ممتاز
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بمشرفنا القدير .... 

صدقت يا أخي ....... ففصل العلم عن الخرافة شئ ضروري ..... حتي لا نضطر الي سماع اراء ما انزل الله بها من سلطان ........

الموضوع تشرف بمرورك اخي الفاضل


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

رااااكان قال:


> الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


 
مرور كريم يا راكان .....

تحياتي


----------



## أسامة المهندس (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي م المصري على هذا الموضوع المتميز و جزاك كل خير


----------



## م المصري (28 فبراير 2008)

أسامة المهندس قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي م المصري على هذا الموضوع المتميز و جزاك كل خير


 
و بارك فيك يا اخي 

تشرفنا بمرورك


----------

